# Dominant male?



## Janie (Apr 10, 2010)

“If a man can possess a woman sexually -really possess- he won’t need to control her ideas, her opinions, her clothes, her friends, even her other lovers.” 
― Toni Bentley

Agree? 
Disagree?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why would he need to "control her ideas, her opinions, her clothes, her friends" anyway?


----------



## applelemon (Jan 17, 2012)

Janie said:


> “If a man can possess a woman sexually -really possess- he won’t need to control her ideas, her opinions, her clothes, her friends, even her other lovers.”
> ― Toni Bentley
> 
> Agree?
> Disagree?


like in a woman held captive for sex?? this is a strange quote. i disagree anyway because if you cant control ideas then what makes the man think the woman will stay
:scratchhead:


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

I disagree, because the quote is too vague. There's no clarity on how the level of control was attained. 

If it was control by force, then the woman was put under control against her will so therefore she is resistant to being under control and therefore her mindset will be looking for freedom. However if the woman has _allowed_ herself to be controlled through seduction, then yeah I guess it's possible.

But as a general statement it doesn't work.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband doesn't have a controlling bone in his body, I have likely more freedom than most women could imagine, but that just makes me love him more, I am the one possessing him sexually, or maybe not ! The saying is rather vague. I think the point is like this saying...


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Janie said:


> “If a man can possess a woman sexually -really possess- he won’t need to control her ideas, her opinions, her clothes, her friends, *even her other lovers*.”
> ― Toni Bentley
> 
> Agree?
> Disagree?



Why would I want to control a woman who has other lovers? Why would I even want her in the first place? :scratchhead:


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Marketing.
Sex sells even when art falls short.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm of the belief that the only person that can control our ideas and opinions is ourselves :scratchhead:

One can only be controled if they allow it?


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I can't imagine _allowing_ sex with someone who thought my ideas, opinions, clothes and friends needed to be "controlled".

I won't even go into the whole concept that a woman is something to be "possessed".....is this a quote from 1850 or something??


----------



## nicky1 (Jan 20, 2012)

the concept of control has both postive and negative conotations, one is slavery the other is freedom, if both have given each other dominion over themselves sexually then they are both free, what if she has totally given herself to him, some would say she is a slave, but really she is the free woman and they are in bondage to their own minds


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't like the word "controlled."

I like women who are very independent, but show a vulnerable side. 

I want them to freely express and share their thoughts and ideas _with_ me, as opposed to indulging _my_ intrests by being submissive in this aspect.

Why would I want someone who just nods their head "_yes_" about anything?


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Marketing.
> Sex sells even when art falls short.


Exactly. Look elsewhere for philosophical guidance is my vote.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i think my wife is possessed


----------

